# Проблема с GRUB на MacBook 4.1

## Eldarog

Доброго времени суток!

Итак, имеются:

древний макбук 4.1 C2D

пользователь, тобишь я, начинающий осваивать линуксы,

желание поставить Генту, не снося при этом существующий МАК ОС Х. 

Как и многие на этом форуме, действовал по Handbook, стараясь строго следовать правилам. 

Спустя часов 10 не выдержал, зарегился. 

Проблема вот в чем - После некоторых моих ковыряний у меня даже заработал GRUB (Легендарный, тобшь 1), даже дело ушло дальше выбора операционной системы (уже в грубе). Но дальше ошибки на скрине дело никак не уйдет. моих знаний не хватает.

http://i068.radikal.ru/1311/d6/84a058a5701c.jpg

буду рад любым подсказкам, потому что голова уже не работает. Прошу так же не обижатся на возможные глупые вопросы с моей стороны, я только чайник )

```
 (chroot) Gentoo-20121221 / # uname -r

3.6.8-gentoo-r1

```

```
(chroot) Gentoo-20121221 / # lspci -k | grep IDE

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

```

Диск разбивал Parted:

```
(chroot) Gentoo-20121221 / # parted

GNU Parted 3.1

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print                                                            

Model: ATA Hitachi HTS54502 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 250GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                  Flags

 1      20.5kB  210MB   210MB   fat32           EFI System Partition  boot

 2      210MB   50.2GB  50.0GB  hfs+            Untitled

 3      50.2GB  50.9GB  650MB   hfs+            Recovery HD

 4      52.2GB  52.3GB  35.7MB  ext2            primary               boot

 5      52.3GB  56.3GB  4040MB  linux-swap(v1)  primary

 6      56.3GB  250GB   194GB   ext4            primary

```

ядро собирал в автоматическом режиме, боясь накосячить.Last edited by Eldarog on Sun Nov 03, 2013 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stroot

сам чайник, но вдруг вам пригодится:

1. Читал, что для efi/uefi нужно использовать груб 2, а еще лучше grub-efi.

О настройке последних довольно много инфы.

2. Нужно найти опции ядра, которые отвечают за работу IDE/SATA/SCSI и проверить их в своем ядре.

3. На всякий случай проверить поддержку ваших файловых систем.

----------

## Eldarog

 *stroot wrote:*   

> сам чайник, но вдруг вам пригодится:
> 
> 1. Читал, что для efi/uefi нужно использовать груб 2, а еще лучше grub-efi.
> 
> О настройке последних довольно много инфы.
> ...

 

Для начала большое спасибо за ответ! 

выполнил  genkernel --menuconfig all, врубил поддержку всех файловых систем, включая маковые. посмотрим, что из этого получится. так же пошарился и включил все, что связано с SATA и INTEL в целом. результат, опять таки, определится в ближайшие 5-10 минут. 

Насчет ГРУБа, у меня тут возник вопросец -  на самом ли это деле беда загрузчика? тоесть сам груб отрабатывает нормально, вроде как, а проблемы появляются уже при попытках загрузить ядро, или я чтото путаю? 

в качестве бонуса, выкладываю выборку lspci -k, в которой, как я понимаю, можно лицезреть какой драйвер используется для работы с хардом. 

```

lspci -k

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Apple Inc. Device 00a1

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Apple Inc. Device 00a1

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

 
```

UPD

как вы уже, должно быть, догадались, существенно ничего не поменялось. щас будет скрин. еще не гуглил )

----------

## Eldarog

Итак, процесс пошел дальше- помогла вот эта ссылка:

http://gentoo.ru/node/15118

что было сделано - nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

поменена ссылка на kernel с sda4 (/boot) на sda6 

пошел копать дальше )))

----------

## stroot

почему не изменилось? сначала не мог открыть sda4, а теперь ищет рут на разделе с ext2.

возможно вам нужно открыть конфиг груба и посмотреть, правильно ли там разделы указаны.

тут и тут о чем-то похожем говорят.

----------

## stroot

чет я опоздал  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Eldarog

 *stroot wrote:*   

> чет я опоздал 

 

главное - работает ) спасибо! щас надо будет создать новую тему, возникла проблема с установкой xfce (

----------

